# How far do you have to push a caliper piston in?



## Natty (Feb 16, 2001)

I will be doing my brake pad change for the first time (yay!). Only thing I can't figureout is how much you have to use a clamp to compress the piston (on the fronts). Do you just compress it all the way and when the clamp is released and the pad installed, does it automatically un-compress itself or do I need to adjust it to where it needs to be?
I hope that makes sense.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Corrado Dad (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: How far do you have to push a caliper piston in? (Natty)*

Just far enough for the new pads to clear the brake rotor. Special note. Make sure you drain some brake fluid out of your resevoir. Otherwise when you press the piston back all the fluid that was in the piston will travel back up to the master cylinder resevoir, over flow and end up all over the floor!!! Been there done that!








The first time you press the brake peddle the piston will extend out and take up any gaps between the piston, pads, and rotor.
This would be a good time to drain your brake fluid. It's recommended every 2 years!!
Good luck!!!


[Modified by Corrado Dad, 9:32 PM 8-1-2002]


----------



## Natty (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: How far do you have to push a caliper piston in? (Corrado Dad)*

Thanks!
So I guess it will be "self adjusting."
On my way to saving $$$
Jeff


----------

